# emerge e100 failed

## opensourceguy

I'm not sure if this has anything to do with why my ethernet doesn't work, but emerging e100 fails at this:

```
e100_main.c: In function 'e100_suspend':

e100_main.c:4521: error too many arguments to function 'pci_save_state"

e100_main.c: in function 'e100_resume'

e100_main.c:4546: error too many arguments to function 'pci_restore_state'

make: *** [e100_main.c] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs ....

e100-2.3.43 failed --etc. . . 
```

I get the 'net mount' not started error.  However, I have two ethernet cards, eth0 and eth1, 0 doesn't work, 1 does.  I have both configured to work, however running ifconfig only gives me the local loopback bs.  Running 'ifconfig eth1' however gives me that I am connected.  Running without eth0 configured doesn't work either [for some reason].  This setup works great on the live cd [obviously].  I tired a multitude of different /etc/conf.d/net configurations, none of them worked.  I am using DHCP, in case it matters.

-justin

----------

## NeddySeagoon

opensourceguy,

Whats e100?

If its the Intel NIC driver,  its provided in the kernel.

Please post your lspci so we can have a look at your Ethernet hardware.

You may need to 

```
emerge pciutils
```

to get lspci.

----------

## opensourceguy

I got it working.  Turns out dhcp and dhcpcd aren't the same program.  But yeah, all is running well.  I am excited because I just got my 12gb of music back!  :Smile: 

-justin

----------

## hardwarejunkie

How? I still get the error at the top of the page.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hardwarejunkie,

Provide the info I was asking for above and we'll take it from there.

----------

## Lulutchab

Hi, 

first, sorry for my bad english

I've got the same problem to emerge e100 and the same error.

Here is my lspci output

 *Quote:*   

> pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices
> 
> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82815 815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
> 
> 0000:00:02.0 VGA Compatible Controller: Intel Corporation 82815 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 02)
> ...

 

Hope you can help me !!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Lulutchab,

It looks like 

```
emerge e100
```

gets you a kernel module for the Intel(R) PRO/100 family of Network adapters.

You can use that or the one provided in the kernel under

```
Device Drivers

-> Networking support

   -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

      -> EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers

         -> Intel(R) PRO/100+ support 
```

The external kernel module may be later but it will drop out every kernel update, 

You cannot compile both as the modules are both called e100.ko

If you choose the kernel module as a module (select M not *) then 

```
make modules

make modules_install
```

will add it to your existing modules.

```
modprobe e100
```

will load it

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

will attempt to start it. No reboot required

When it works, it can all be automated. 

Post back with the first step that generates errors and th exact error message.

----------

## Lulutchab

Thanks for your answer.

the e100 module was already checked as "M" in the kernel configuration. So, I try to do 

```
modprobe e100
```

 but I've got an error 

```
FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/modules.dep: No such file or directory
```

I know why this error appears, the "modules.dep" file is in "/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r5" directory and the "/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/" directory doesn't exists !

How can I specify this directory instead of "2.6.9-..." ??

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Lulutchab,

Your make modules_install failed or was never done. cd to the kernel source tree and do it again.

----------

## Lulutchab

Not working...  :Sad: 

```
livecd / # cd /usr/src/linux

livecd linux # make modules_install

if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map 2.6.11-gentoo-r5; fi
```

----------

## deboeck

Just a quick remark:

I've had problems running the e100 driver, packets were being dropped and errors showed up in my logs. So I used an alternate driver, the EtherExpressPro/100 (eepro100), that one worked fine.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Lulutchab,

I have a feeling you are not running the kernel you think you are. 

Do 

```
uname -a
```

How does the version and compile date match what you expected?

Your kernel went to 

```
/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1
```

because its a 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 kernel.

Maybe you did not mount /boot when you installed 2.6.11-gentoo-r5 ?

----------

## Lulutchab

NeddySeagoon,

you're right, my kernel is 2.6.9-gentoo-r1. But I need to say that I'm always on the livecd. Why? because my system can boot but I can't bring eth0 up, it says 

```
ERROR : Problem starting needed services. 

"netmount" was not started.
```

And after that, I try to login but I can't. I always have a "Login incorrect" message...

So, I thought my network card doesn't work and I went back to the livecd to try to emerge e100...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Lulutchab,

That message means your network card driver did not load.

Boot normally, log in as your root user and issue the commands 

```
modprobe e100

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

which will bring up eth0 if the modprobe works.

If its OK, add 

```
e100
```

on a line on its own to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

which will load the module on boot.

----------

## Lulutchab

YES !!  :Very Happy: 

It works !!! Thank you NeddySeagoon !! you're the best !!  :Very Happy: 

----------

